# My Indoor Putting Green Setup



## TigersUSamatuer (Nov 22, 2018)

Hi guys, I'm new to this website and would like to become a part of the community by starting a thread where people post their putting green setups for the winter. Post a picture, and the specs(size, material, time to build, total cost). Should be a fun thread!

Let me get it started: 


Size:20' x 15'
Material: camry golf turf
Time to build: ~4 days
Total cost: ~ $425


----------



## chrisd (Nov 22, 2018)

Very nice, but most only can afford a house of that size  ðŸ¤£


----------



## The Autumn Wind (Nov 23, 2018)

Very nice set up.

The door looks to be very low, almost made for Warwick Davis or someone of a similar stature....


----------



## Lilyhawk (Nov 23, 2018)

Lovely, that's about the size of my flat, but at least I have doors that are built for regular size humans.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Nov 28, 2018)

I had this in my conservatory for about 2.5 years 






(https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ny-recommendations-advice.80913/#post-1399431).

 Took it out a couple of months back as I wasn't really using it as much as expected, and took up the whole room. I have replaced it with this, which is much better, and gets a lot more use.


----------



## pendodave (Nov 28, 2018)

I have a ten foot roll of 'green' and a boomerang ramp. Pops away nice and easy under the sofa, and I can watch the telly while I groove my yip.


----------



## Crow (Dec 1, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			I had this in my conservatory for about 2.5 years 






(https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ny-recommendations-advice.80913/#post-1399431).

 Took it out a couple of months back as I wasn't really using it as much as expected, and took up the whole room. I have replaced it with this, which is much better, and gets a lot more use.

View attachment 26011

Click to expand...

The lawn is looking a lot better.


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 3, 2018)

Crow said:



			The lawn is looking a lot better.
		
Click to expand...

Not right now it doesn't. Have been out with the leaf blower twice already and still looks like that first pic at the moment....


----------



## Titleist3 (Dec 5, 2018)

need_my_wedge said:



			I had this in my conservatory for about 2.5 years






(https://forums.golf-monthly.co.uk/t...ny-recommendations-advice.80913/#post-1399431).

Took it out a couple of months back as I wasn't really using it as much as expected, and took up the whole room. I have replaced it with this, which is much better, and gets a lot more use.

View attachment 26011

Click to expand...

Where did you buy the new one from mate?

Looks very impressive


----------



## need_my_wedge (Dec 6, 2018)

Titleist3 said:



			Where did you buy the new one from mate?

Looks very impressive
		
Click to expand...

Merit Golf. It's based on the Huxley models (https://www.huxleygolf.com/online-store/modular-putting-greens), but a fair bit cheaper, although it looks like the price has gone up a little bit since I got mine. Terry is the chap I spoke to there, very helpful, and good service.

http://www.meritgolf.co.uk/golf-product/merit-golf-compact-portable-putting-green


----------



## jason89 (Feb 1, 2019)

Of, course it's wonderful, for more information check my profile)


----------



## TigersUSamatuer (Feb 2, 2019)

I made my friend who plays NCAA golf one of these as size was an issue ðŸ˜†


----------



## MendieGK (Feb 5, 2019)

TigersUSamatuer said:



			I made my friend who plays NCAA golf one of these as size was an issue ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

thats class


----------



## casuk (Feb 17, 2019)

TigersUSamatuer said:



			I made my friend who plays NCAA golf one of these as size was an issue ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

That's cool


----------



## efdeel (Nov 23, 2019)

All above post are great putting setup...

Let me share my low budget or almost free putting "setup":


----------



## ridonver (Dec 4, 2019)

TigersUSamatuer said:



			I made my friend who plays NCAA golf one of these as size was an issue ðŸ˜†
		
Click to expand...

Your setup looks amazing! Like it!


----------



## HarrogateHacker (Dec 16, 2019)

Some great set ups on here!!  My wife is already nervous having seen me looking at these pictures!!  I think i'm getting some form of putting mat for Christmas


----------



## Tessie_Butkowski (Mar 2, 2020)

I am not a fan of indoor golf courses but yes, well-designed.


----------

